# How to unroot a HTC one M7?



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

My partner bought a second hand HTC One M7. It's a year old and has kitkat 4.4.2 on it. The root checker said "this device has not proper root access". A quick Google search told that means the previous owner did not root in completely = messed up.
Right now performing an encryption+factory reset. 
Please let me know how to unroot this device.

plus, using T-mobile on this device, but it can not connect to net via data plan even after enabling 3G and data usage. It says disconnected but it's still on.
Thank you.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See if this has what you need Unroot HTC One, relock the bootloader and restore to stock JB 4.2.2 Firmware


----------

